# GMNWOOM (flatcappers) Lee Park finals day Sat 7th ## other forummers welcome ##



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello all,

Well, many months after this was first proposed, we are very near to crowning the GM NW OOM "flatcapper" Champion. 

From a kernel of an idea, to the actual finals day this week. Many, hopefully long-lasting friendships have been cemented with this taking place, and I would recommend the other areas of the UK to also do this, given the chance. We have played some cracking courses  along the way, and also had a good laugh, when we've had enough of us together.

Sadly, some have fallen by the wayside, due to injury or other reasons, and I hope that if this is done again, that them people may be able to compete next year, and hope the injured get well very soon.

Although this was my original idea, it was greatly shaped and the rough edges knocked off by Scott (Birchy - he's cool, you know). The amount of work he has put in to get the blog up and running, the scores collated and updated, along with also doing his course captaincy, shows we are very,very lucky to have him. He's a top, top bloke and we wouldn't be at this stage without him. A great sounding board, and always available, and above all a good friend. Cheers Birchy, I'll be the first to buy you a pint next week, and always welcome at Lee park.

Captains - thanks to you all. Sorry Yerman's course had to be pulled, due to injury - hope your getting close to playing again, and hope to see you next year. Thanks Louise for offering to step in, a shame we couldn't fit it in, but it was the right decision in the end. Junior (Andy), GJ Bike (Graham) and GregBWFC (Andy Greg) - the other forummers wont have seen most of the very hard work put in by all these guys, but as well as organising all the games/meets and opens, there were tonnes of e-mails going on in the background with regards to decisions, ideas and general chit-chat to also help in pulling this off. Thanks so much, I'll buy youse a half-pint! Honorable mention to Karl102 also, for also organising games at Lymm.

I feel like Gwyneth Paltrow!

Finals day:-

The tee is booked from 2.30, but we ideally want people there for 2.00 or before.

The address is Lee Park Golf Club, Childwall Valley Rd, Gateacre, Liverpool L27 3YA. For people coming down the M62 or M57, it is better to come off at the crossover of the M62(junction 5) and M57. It is only 5 minutes drive from the junction, if you take the Huyton turn off, then take the back roads, through Netherley.​
Although the final leaderboard is not complete yet, with hopefully some to get their final rounds in this week, we
​ will go out in 3 or 4 balls, 3 balls if it is busy, 4 balls if it is quiet. ​
Play will be from the yellow tees, as these were the tees that Junior and Karl have already played from. 7/8ths handicap as normal.​​Arrival 1.30 onwards  for tee and coffee, (we have rubbish praccy facilities, but we have 2 nets, a 150 yard praccy driving range (use your own balls), but a good praccy putting green.​
2.30   Podgster, Peterlav ,Scouser , StuartC​
​2.38 (ish)  Qwerty, Liverbirdie, Valentino, Greg BWFC​
2.46 (ish)         Louisea, GJbike, Garyinderry, Birchy​
2.54               Any other forummers, who fancy a day out for Â£25 (golf only) or Â£33 including a 2 course lunch and tea and coffee.​
I have had a word with the steward and he is willing to do a 2 course meal and tea/coffee on arrival. Please let me know if you want food in advance.​
For this one I won't be organising a night out in Liverpool, as I am at the Old trafford 1 day international V the aussies on the Sunday. If anyone else wants to, that is fine.​
I'm guessing that most are coming and going on the same day, so with this in mind, I think it would be better if we do have a 2 course meal afterwards together, to shoot the breeze, have a pint, and then do the prizegiving afterwards. This also gives time for Junior and Karl to get over from their finals day at Lymm (good luck chaps).​
Food - All being well we should all be in and food will be served at 7.45.​
Prizegiving - 8.30 ish.​
If anyone such as Fish, NWJocko, 6inchcup, Yerman, Bluewolf, Jpenno AND ANY OTHER FORUMMERS, fancy coming, you are more than welcome, and it would be nice to see you there, but please let me know in advance and by Wednesday, ideally.​
Just one final call - can people who have not completed their rounds still try to finish them this week, even if just for the banter. I don't expect the captains to be available, but if they aren't, again, as long as you play with another forummer, that is fine.​The course is playing great at the moment, and our finals day is the day after, so hopefully it will be in tip-top condition!​
See you all next Saturday.   ######### DON'T FORGET YOUR FLAT CAPS #############​:thup:

​Peter ​


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2013)

Hear Hear mate. Great post. Possibly the worst thing about my injury was missing this comp, and you can be absolutely certain that I'll be playing in it next year. Might even throw the new course in the ring as a possible venue...:thup:

Quite sad that I won't be able to make it over for the presentation either. Work has called and I'll need to be on the road for 6'ish, and at the speed you guys play, you'll still be on the 14th tee!!!!

Well done primarily to yourself and Birchy (He's cool you know), then to all the Captains, who did a fantastic job. I watched GregBWFC stress himself into the ground that day at Preston. Also a big well done to all the players who made it what it was. Next week should be a cracker....:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Blinkin eck im welling up reading this 

Can I just say its been fantastic meeting and playing rounds with everyone. Ive had a great laugh and have enjoyed everybodys company on all the days out we have had. Struggled to breathe a few times laughing that much on occasions which can only be good :thup:

Just on a side note thanks to Junior for popping the cork with that first meet at Formby hall. If it wasn't for him putting his neck on the line and kicking all this off then it wouldn't be what it is today.

Have a good week people, will see most of you Saturday :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't think  War and Peace was that long, looking forward to Saturday but working first so early start for me up at 04:15 so that my excuse if i play badly !!!!!!!!


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2013)

Morning all, I'll be down nice and sharp probably around 1ish, looking forward to seeing you all and in one place for a change. Not staying in Liverpool but heading home afterwards, no rush though, I've no plans for the Sunday anyway.

Should be a good day.

Thanks to all the captains who organised to have people play when they liked, special thanks to Karl who has hosted me at Lymm 3 times this year, really enjoy the course and company even the night in the rain when I stuck my card in.

Thanks and apologies to Birchy for almost breaking his nose and glasses at Davyhume, If I hadn't cacked my self when it happened I'd probably have burst out laughing it was such a freak accident.

Andy and Graham, your courses were in great nick, enjoyed Bolton on such a calm day, pity I had a stinker at Preston.

See you all Saturday.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Saturday will be the perfect time to discuss plans for next years too. Can people think of any ideas/changes ready for the weekend and we can chew them over while theres a few of us altogether on Saturday.

Ive had a few suggestions off people as ive hosted them etc.


----------



## Junior (Sep 2, 2013)

Its been a blast and as always ive enjoyed everones company!!!!  Ive been lucky that ive had my big brother help me host people at Lymm GC. 

Play well on Saturday everyone and i'll see you about 7:30 for a pint!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll probably repeat this after Saturday but LB, Birchy and the captains have done a great job pulling all this together and I think we've been really lucky playing some of the best inland courses in the NW.
Id imagine it hasn't been easy especially fitting in the evening games after work and also the travelling but one things for sure, its definately been a success 
I almost wish I wasn't playing on Saturday so I could follow that final group(anyone want a caddie)
 Thanks again Fellas, I'll see you next week.

Edit-- Does anyone else think that GM should cover next Saturday at Lee Park and put LiverBirdie on the front cover of the mag' Sporting his Flatcap


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 2, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Don't think  War and Peace was that long,
		
Click to expand...

It will be like War and Peace after i've been set up to go out with **** Chat.  I hope it's really busy and it's only 3 balls!!!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I am sat here with a box of tissues... Not on unusual for me to be sat on the iPad with a box of tissues to hand  

It has been great. Met some top guys and played some top courses (badly), every time I've come off a course I would quite happily walk straight back on the first and go again!

The best thing is not only the legacy this will leave, but the fact I could call up anybody I have met on here for a knock and everybody would accommodate as best they could. I hope anybody feels that they could do the same if they fancied a game at Lymm. 

Hope I can high tail it own there after my final and catch the last group coming in! Like Qwerty said, would be great to follow those guys around. They have all played some top stuff this year.

Big up to Pete and coolmanbirchy.....

Catch you Saturday....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 2, 2013)

Huge and well deserved pat on the back to Birchy and LB for pulling it together and all of the course captains.

Shame I couldn't finish it this year but hopefully things may have settled down enough for me to take part next year as its a great way to play some really good courses with some top lads :thup:

Not sure if I can make this Saturday LB, will let you know ASAP, before Wednesday certainly. If I can't make it best of luck to all those in with a shout for winning, is LB's cap going in a frame in the lounge at Lee Park!!!??


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, great job done by Birchy and LB, looking forward to trying to fend off the other front runners on Saturday.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Yes, great job done by Birchy and LB, looking forward to trying to fend off the other front runners on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I think youve got it in the bag, cant see you losing it way your playing Louise :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2013)

If I play like I did the first nine today, I should get 40+ points, if its the like the second 9 then I will struggle to reach 20.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			is LB's cap going in a frame in the lounge at Lee Park!!!??
		
Click to expand...

What do you all think...should the Cap come to York and whoever has the worst net round on the Saturday at Moor Allerton wear it for the 1st hour on Saturday night??  They can keep it on even longer if their enjoying the attention


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I think it should come to York and whoever has the worst net round on the Saturday at Moor Allerton has to wear it for the 1st hour on Saturday night??  What do you think? They can keep it on even longer if their enjoying the attention 

Click to expand...

Ive already got something snazzy lined up for that weekend, that hat might go well :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What do you all think...should the Cap come to York and whoever has the worst net round on the Saturday at Moor Allerton wear it for the 1st hour on Saturday night??  They can keep it on even longer if their enjoying the attention 

Click to expand...

Did you really have to suggest that ??????????


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive already got something snazzy lined up for that weekend, that hat might go well :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Scott, Theres nothing Snazzy about BWFC shirts


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2013)

Junior said:



			Did you really have to suggest that ??????????    

Click to expand...

I'll take that as a yes vote Andy :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scott, Theres nothing Snazzy about BWFC shirts 

Click to expand...

I wouldnt be seen dead in one of them at the moment pal :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What do you all think...should the Cap come to York and whoever has the worst net round on the Saturday at Moor Allerton wear it for the 1st hour on Saturday night??  They can keep it on even longer if their enjoying the attention 

Click to expand...

Or what about the best net round?  The studded Cap could be the equivalent of the Yellow Jersey in the Tour De France!   

Im playing crap at the moment BTW..


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Or what about the best net round?  The studded Cap could be the equivalent of the Yellow Jersey in the Tour De France!   

Im playing crap at the moment BTW..
		
Click to expand...

This is Dave putting in place a contingency plan for those who missed it :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What do you all think...should the Cap come to York and whoever has the worst net round on the Saturday at Moor Allerton wear it for the 1st hour on Saturday night??  They can keep it on even longer if their enjoying the attention 

Click to expand...

Top shout Dave, although I do think Danny (bluewolf) would suit it the best, don't ask me why. 

Thanks for all the kind thoughts,everyone. I'm sure Birchy (ice,ice baby),feels the same.


----------



## Junior (Sep 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Or what about the best net round?  The studded Cap could be the equivalent of the Yellow Jersey in the Tour De France!   

Im playing crap at the moment BTW..
		
Click to expand...

I'd defo settle for mid table mediocrity


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 3, 2013)

amazing event. top marks to LB and birchy plus all the captains who have looked after us so well.  glad to be a part of this and it just looks like it will grow and grow. 

the oul golf courses havnt been too bad either.   my apologies on behalf of the lee park contingent in advance. lee park does not boast some of the amazing scenery we have had the pleasure of enjoying over the last few months but it is no less a challenge in golfing terms. 

beware getting short sided as a lot of the greens are raised and also plenty have run off areas which make it so so hard to get up and down from.  

see you all on Saturday.  best of luck folks and enjoy   


ps- scouser for low card of the day.  you heard it here first  :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Top shout Dave, although I do think Danny (bluewolf) would suit it the best, don't ask me why. 

Click to expand...

Oy, whats that supposed to mean? No one would look good in that monstrosity....
Oh, and I agree about the worst net score from Saturdays round wearing the cap for the early part of the night...Scouse would look lovely in it, and he wouldnt have the ale to make him feel better either...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ps- scouser for low card of the day.  you heard it here first  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why? Is he keeping it in his sock?:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Oy, whats that supposed to mean? No one would look good in that monstrosity....
Oh, and I agree about the worst net score from Saturdays round wearing the cap for the early part of the night...Scouse would look lovely in it, and he wouldnt have the ale to make him feel better either...

Click to expand...

I think it's the jaunty angle that you wear yours at.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			1. My apologies on behalf of the lee park contingent in advance. lee park does not boast some of the amazing scenery we have had the pleasure of enjoying over the last few months but it is no less a challenge in golfing terms. 

2. Beware getting short sided as a lot of the greens are raised and also plenty have run off areas which make it so so hard to get up and down from.
		
Click to expand...

1. Agreed, Lee park is definitely the lesser of our esteemed courses, it beat Chorley in the vote though.....

2. Ooh, you lying hound, only the odd one.


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ps- scouser for low card of the day.  you heard it here first  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No prizes for a low stableford number gaz


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			1. Agreed, Lee park is definitely the lesser of our esteemed courses, it beat Chorley in the vote though.....

2. Ooh, you lying hound, only the odd one.
		
Click to expand...


2.  I beg to differ.  most are raised a few feet.  get short sided on those and its quite tough to get close with v.little green to work with.  this is very much the case with comp day pins.

plenty of the greens have runs offs aswell. you are well used to them now pete. they can be a bugger.




scouser has had a course management epiphany.  watch him build a score on Saturday.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I wouldnt be seen dead in one of them at the moment pal :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody turncoat - man up, best club in the world oo:

Just want to back up what's already been said - it's been hard work and stressful at times (thanks Dan), but totally worth it.
I've played some great courses, seen and played some great (and not so great) golf.
But mostly met a bunch of top people who, like Karl says would get in touch for a round any time.
Looking forward to seeing you all again on Saturday and afterwards kicking around some ideas for next year 
Big thanks to Peter, Scott the other captains and everyone for making the effort to play - wouldn't have worked otherwise :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 3, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ps- scouser for low card of the day.  you heard it here first  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You have definitely been having to much to drink or he has been paying you to much when you've taken him under your wing!


----------



## gjbike (Sep 4, 2013)

LB just to let I won't be dining with you  afterwards as i said Julie and I are out saturday night at a Northern soul do.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2013)

## bump ##

Let banter, predictions and all round stick, ensue.....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Be lucky if is on if the weather is like it is here in Manchester. A lot was put down last night by the look of it and its hammering down now and looks pretty set in for the day!

M60 was like a river on the way to office this morning and fields were very wet when I took the dog out this morning.

Weather report from Liverpool??


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Bone dry here


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bone dry here
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope it stays that way


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bone dry here
		
Click to expand...

What??? Me thinks your having a giraffe


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope just had to what's app ste a pic as he didn't believe me either!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Manchester always gets the worst of the weather!   the forecast for tomorrow doesn't look that bad now.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644210

Also looking ok for hopwood on sunday As well  :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bonehead here
		
Click to expand...

Nice, I wondered where you'd been!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Nice, I wondered where you'd been!!!
		
Click to expand...

Staying away from your jokes


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Manchester always gets the worst of the weather!   the forecast for tomorrow doesn't look that bad now.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644210

Also looking ok for hopwood on sunday As well  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's better :thup:

Don't mind a bit of juice but don't want it ruining Louise's victory march :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's better :thup:

Don't mind a bit of juice but don't want it ruining Louise's victory march :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Your ruthless Man, just Ruthless.!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Staying away from your jokes
		
Click to expand...

That cuts like a knife mate. You know just where to hurt me, don't you?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Your ruthless Man, just Ruthless.!! 

Click to expand...

:ears:

Wheres the machine gun smiley when you need it :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That cuts like a knife mate. You know just where to hurt me, don't you? 

Click to expand...

He's come back to finish the job :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

Have a good day tomorrow, sorry I can't be their, walking like an old man this morning and aching al over. Need to go and see someone properly now, enough is enough, I'm really struggling to even finish a round!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's better :thup:

Don't mind a bit of juice but don't want it ruining Louise's victory march :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I know what you are doing!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That cuts like a knife mate. You know just where to hurt me, don't you? 

Click to expand...

Yes the shoulder.... I can't believe the fact I ruined a man's life didn't get a feature in the mag


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I know what you are doing!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you noticed 

Pressure doesn't affect multiple major winners though does it? You will be reet :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll throw the gauntlet down and say I'm aiming to score a minimum of 40 on Saturday to finish above Junior which would mean I have had a decent comp as Andy is as steady as they come.

Got to set the bar high I reckon


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'll throw the gauntlet down and say I'm aiming to score a minimum of 40 on Saturday
		
Click to expand...


Are you going round twice then


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			Are you going round twice then 

Click to expand...

Nope, based on form of my last 2 rounds - 35 points round a windy Western Gailes and 40 points round a windy Elie.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Nope, based on form of my last 2 rounds - 35 points round a windy Western Gailes and 40 points round a windy Elie.
		
Click to expand...

So your hoping for a windy day then :smirk:


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Nope, based on form of my last 2 rounds - 35 points round a windy Western Gailes and 40 points round a windy Elie.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, emergency captains meeting re. Val's handicap I reckon  
And weather. Still too much blue stuff for me.
Going to get some of those wet weather gloves as recommended to me by gj "2gloves" bike :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			So your hoping for a windy day then :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'll take water ever the elements throw at me.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hmmm, emergency captains meeting re. Val's handicap I reckon  
And weather. Still too much blue stuff for me.
Going to get some of those wet weather gloves as recommended to me by gj "2gloves" bike :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive been looking at some of them for winter too. Some at our place swear by them in the wet.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'll take water ever the elements throw at me.
		
Click to expand...

Your gonna need to show some bottle though still.


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Your gonna need to show some bottle though still. 

Click to expand...

Easy for me, im miles off the pace..........................im going to freewheel it


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2013)

Just looked at the leaderboard, worked out well with a few still in with a good shout.

Gary might take some beating round his home track I think.....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Easy for me, im miles off the pace..........................im going to freewheel it 

Click to expand...

I thought you last post was a play on words? Hence the "bottle" reply :rofl:


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I thought you last post was a play on words? Hence the "bottle" reply :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not a play on words just duff typing :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2013)

I think Podgster is the dark horse with his shots.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I think Podgster is the dark horse with his shots.
		
Click to expand...

So is no-one gonna come out and say, I'ts already in the bag.

Ok then - 6th place is mine!!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Just a note######

I will be collecting Â£10 deposits for SAOL for anybody who wants to pay me in cash on Saturday. The little black book will be out 

Anybody wanting to pay in the winter links comp can do that as well if they want or can pay that on the day at SAOL.


As you were :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			So is no-one gonna come out and say, I'ts already in the bag.

Ok then - 6th place is mine!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cant see me doin anything, too far back and playing poor.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm sticking with my original pick. Home course advantage puts Gary out front for me.... Unless he picks the wrong set of irons up and blows it...


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just a note######

I will be collecting Â£10 deposits for SAOL for anybody who wants to pay me in cash on Saturday. The little black book will be out 

Anybody wanting to pay in the winter links comp can do that as well if they want or can pay that on the day at SAOL.


As you were :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im afraid you'll need to wait a tad on mine as im already forking out a tad for Sat and Sun this weekend. I'll BT you something before I go on holiday, will speak to you on Sat about it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Im afraid you'll need to wait a tad on mine as im already forking out a tad for Sat and Sun this weekend. I'll BT you something before I go on holiday, will speak to you on Sat about it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Val, that scouse is paying for your food - Â£8 saved already. :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Don't forget Val, that scouse is paying for your food - Â£8 saved already. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about that one, Birchy I'll square you for SAOL fella :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Im afraid you'll need to wait a tad on mine as im already forking out a tad for Sat and Sun this weekend. I'll BT you something before I go on holiday, will speak to you on Sat about it.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, just giving people the option if they want it :thup:

Just seen your other post too  :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

anyone from QWERTY up can win it imo. early birdie from him and he is in the mix.  


loving birchy talking himself down after dropping a few barbs yesterday. mourinho wouldn't get a look in.  :rofl:


there is scores to be had at lee park, off the yellows it isn't very long.  I expect a few high numbers to roll in.  the leader board will look a lot different this time tomorrow. 


I went to get milk this morning and managed to lock myself out. havnt had time to think about what clubs to use yet. not great prep. hectic day. I was planning on going up for a knock tonight, might give it a miss.


WEATHER REPORT :  mizzel al day, no heavy rain to report. small amount of wind.


******** for the win !!     im excited for this, anyone got beta blockers ? :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Must remember cap


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Must remember cap
		
Click to expand...

Yeah im bringing my camera so everybody bring your caps :thup:

Just got home to see some snazzy new golf pants have arrived. Whether to wear them tomorrow or not is the question


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Tell more


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

I washed my hat and it has shrunk.   now to find where I put it 


how snazzy are we talking?   loudmouth?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Tell more
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			I washed my hat and it has shrunk.   now to find where I put it 


how snazzy are we talking?   loudmouth?
		
Click to expand...

Not loudmouth but they are a lot brighter than i thought! Give me a headache looking at them :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Pic..... Or link


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

save them for tomorrow.   :thup:


just looked at the forcast. its to be dry in the afternoon with some rain in the morning!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Pic..... Or link
		
Click to expand...

That would spoil the big unveiling though 

Make sure you bring shades   :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

what are the official tee off times?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			what are the official tee off times?
		
Click to expand...

12 noon for you Gaz mate :thup:













































































only joking, first tee off is about 2 ish.


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			what are the official tee off times?
		
Click to expand...

1st time is 2.30, its in LB first post mate.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

happy days, no rush in the morn.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			1st time is 2.30, its in LB first post mate.
		
Click to expand...

You travelling down in the morning Val?



P.S Weather looking better by the hour :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Sep 6, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			happy days, no rush in the morn.  

Click to expand...

It's ok for some got to be up at 04:15 then start work at 05:30 then play golf in the afternoon


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

gjbike said:



			It's ok for some got to be up at 04:15 then start work at 05:30 then play golf in the afternoon 

Click to expand...

Im up at 6:30 too, playin at Davyhulme in the morning 

No rest for the wicked pal! 

Your going out at night too arent ya? Like a machine :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Good luck guys and gal. Hope the weather holds off for you all. Plenty pictures Coolio, make sure they're posted on here as well so we can laugh at em...:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good luck guys and gal. Hope the weather holds off for you all. Plenty pictures Coolio, make sure they're posted on here as well so we can laugh at em...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are u not gonna turn up


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good luck guys and gal. Hope the weather holds off for you all. Plenty pictures Coolio, make sure they're posted on here as well so we can laugh at em...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok choker, will do :thup:

Should be some cracking photos with a bit of luck :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You travelling down in the morning Val?



P.S Weather looking better by the hour :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Which forecasts are you fellas looking at ?? Everyone I have seen says showers !


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up at 6:30 too, playin at Davyhulme in the morning 

No rest for the wicked pal! 

Your going out at night too arent ya? Like a machine :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

jeez mate, you will be tearing it up in the afternoon after an 18 hole warm up.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Are u not gonna turn up
		
Click to expand...

Have you turned up yet?

No mate, not gonna make it. Still got the sparky here tomorrow as the upstairs lighting ring needs rewiring, along with a new ring for the boiler. He may as well just take my debit card and rape my savings account the way he's talking. If it wasn't for the fact that I know and trust him, I'd have thrown him out on his ear....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Junior said:



			jeez mate, you will be tearing it up in the afternoon after an 18 hole warm up.
		
Click to expand...

No he won't, its never a good idea to play 18 before a comp. I bet a pint in York that he blows up at Lee Park and scores less than 30 points...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Tell him you will need a new ring after York


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Tell him you will need a new ring after York
		
Click to expand...

Are you about to drag this thread into the gutter as well mate? I've currently got a room of my own now that Fish has had to withdraw. I'll be propping chairs up against the door to stop you and Birchy getting in......


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

U have room now fish has withdrew


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Junior said:



			jeez mate, you will be tearing it up in the afternoon after an 18 hole warm up.
		
Click to expand...

Only a betterball thing so not too straining. I could still be knackered in the afternoon though


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			U have room now fish has withdrew 

Click to expand...

Thank god you don't drink mate.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			No he won't, its never a good idea to play 18 before a comp. I bet a pint in York that he blows up at Lee Park and scores less than 30 points...
		
Click to expand...

Done  !!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because we are gonna need someone to find the hotel after a few pints in York:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Junior said:



			Which forecasts are you fellas looking at ?? Everyone I have seen says showers !
		
Click to expand...

Ive been looking at met office & weather channel. Still a light sprinkle of rain here and there but no mad stuff as originally forecast :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Cos you're annoying enough when sober!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Junior said:



			Done  !!!
		
Click to expand...

You have been.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 6, 2013)

gonna be a good day regardless off the weather.... hopefully up in time to see the final group come in... my money is on somebody having a blinder and scoring 42 points..... GJ all the way


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You have been.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, we'll see , we'll see


----------



## gjbike (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up at 6:30 too, playin at Davyhulme in the morning 

No rest for the wicked pal! 

Your going out at night too arent ya? Like a machine :whoo:[/QUOTE

Out dancing Saturday night then working 12hrs Sunday all the best to everybody tomorrow, off to bed now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You travelling down in the morning Val?



P.S Weather looking better by the hour :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sure am mate, easy drive without leaving at death o'clock



bluewolf said:



			Good luck guys and gal. Hope the weather holds off for you all. Plenty pictures Coolio, make sure they're posted on here as well so we can laugh at em...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I plan on taking plenty pics and I'll post them up he....... Well I'll post them somewhere 



Karl102 said:



			gonna be a good day regardless off the weather.... hopefully up in time to see the final group come in... my money is on somebody having a blinder and scoring 42 points..... GJ all the way 

Click to expand...

Thanks Karl, 42 will do  Good luck in your finals day.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Tell him you will need a new ring after York
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Just got in after a few cidres which may have affected my judgement, but after some absolute classic posts today this is definately the winner!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			:rofl:

Just got in after a few cidres which may have affected my judgement, but after some absolute classic posts today this is definately the winner!!
		
Click to expand...

I thank u :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			U have room now fish has withdrew 

Click to expand...

Scrap that I've just seen this :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			:rofl:

Just got in after a few cidres which may have affected my judgement, but after some absolute classic posts today this is definately the winner!!
		
Click to expand...

Wait until tomorrow/Sunday after finals day has been done :rofl:

Im on the cidres now too. Already gone through a litre of sangria somebody gave me :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scrap that I've just seen this :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's Ok thats my last one


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			anyone from QWERTY up can win it imo. early birdie from him and he is in the mix.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see it Gary, Theres too many above me, I'd say at least 2 of the 5 will have a half decent round so that's me out. I'll be happy with top four.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll look in on this later, about to watch Spooks, but just remember -

*## Don't forget your flat caps ##*


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll look in on this later, about to watch Spooks, but just remember -

*## Don't forget your flat caps ##*

Click to expand...

And ass-less chaps going by the rest of the posts today....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Can't see it Gary, Theres too many above me, I'd say at least 2 of the 5 will have a half decent round so that's me out. I'll be happy with top four.
		
Click to expand...

Here we go


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Sure am mate, easy drive without leaving at death o'clock



I plan on taking plenty pics and I'll post them up he....... Well I'll post them somewhere 



Thanks Karl, 42 will do  Good luck in your finals day.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal... Will bring that bag up after....


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Cheers pal... Will bring that bag up after....
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Can't see it Gary, Theres too many above me, I'd say at least 2 of the 5 will have a half decent round so that's me out. I'll be happy with top four.
		
Click to expand...



you have had every round in the 30s so far.  no mean feat!  :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			you have had every round in the 30s so far.  no mean feat!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think Birchycool is the dark horse, sneaking up on the rails.. Coming in under the radar.  after his 18 hole practice round Theres a good chance he'll turn up with his game on fire :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I think Birchycool is the dark horse, sneaking up on the rails.. Coming in under the radar.  after his 18 hole practice round Theres a good chance he'll turn up with his game on fire :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You cant kid a kidder steady Dave :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

podge is the man to watch.  hes been playing a lot of good stuff of late.  hits a mean ball and a good solid putting routine. 



I think birchy is mad playing two rounds in one day. although, on reflection, lee park and Davey Hulme are quite flat.    doing preston twice in one day,  that would be great but you would know about it the next day!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2013)

Am I right in assuming that you will all reduce your score by one due to the difference in SSS between the whites and the yellows?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2013)

cant see it happening as we play the course. everyone plays from the same tees. except yourself.   

there is only one or two holes with the reds behind the yellows


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Am I right in assuming that you will all reduce your score by one due to the difference in SSS between the whites and the yellows?
		
Click to expand...

Choker alert!

No Karl and junior played off the yellows, knowing we also would. Par is the same for both, which will apply here.

Horlicks for you tonight, Louise.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

Has everyone gone to bed? 

Serious stuff,eh?

I think I'll sleep in until about 11, a nice bowl of alpen, fresh cranberry juice, then a light 8 mile jog...........

Jog on - hearty breakfast, might even go the pracccy ground, then move up that leaderboard.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 7, 2013)

Been in work half an hour just clock watchning till 13:00!!!!!!!


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Has everyone gone to bed? 

Serious stuff,eh?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, still awake practicing my chipping in the garden  or is it awake courtesy of a poorly 5 year old!

Nothing wrong with your 8 mile jog, like the idea of a little loosener and you'll feel better for it 

All off the same, no shots being given, ha ha ha at least i've woke up smiling, and giggling ;-)


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Am I right in assuming that you will all reduce your score by one due to the difference in SSS between the whites and the yellows?
		
Click to expand...

Desperate tactics already :rofl:

Dont worry its yours to lose :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

It's very wet here


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's very wet here
		
Click to expand...

Get out the shower then you plum 

Good luck to all, hope the weather is better in Scouseland than here, humping it down and blowing a hoolie.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

I nearly posted along those lines 


########URGENT MESSAGE FROM PODGE########

M62 is closed due to an accident between junction 9 (Warrington) and 10 (M6) but it is only east bound and west bound is open as normal. Traffic announcement is saying M62 complete which is wrong


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's very wet here
		
Click to expand...

You'd better change your sheets then.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

I personally think the north west lot are getting a bit toooooo familiar


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2013)

golfers fry down.  see ya'll soon      we had some sun there a while ago. we may have a drop or two later. bring a brolly.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			golfers fry down.  see ya'll soon      we had some sun there a while ago. we may have a drop or two later. bring a brolly.
		
Click to expand...

I have got my thermals on......


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2013)

There is less than 200 yards between the yellow yardage and the red, you lot should hammer me today..


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2013)

par 72 for the women though.   you get an extra shot on the two longish par 4's on the back 9.  they are par 5 for yourself.  you will have no problem getting to them in 3 shots.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 7, 2013)

Flat Cap Emergency!!

My Flat appears to have Dissapeared.  Ive just been to Tesco for a late replacement but they've sold out ( The trend must be catching on).
If anyone has a spare could they bring it otherwise I'll just wear the West Lancs Tea cosy:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2013)

I only have a tiny one.  it shrunk when I washed it.  barely goes on my noggin


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			There is less than 200 yards between the yellow yardage and the red, you lot should hammer me today..
		
Click to expand...

Be careful what you hope for! You know what the're like on here.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I only have a tiny one.  it shrunk when I washed it.  

Click to expand...

He was talking about hats gary.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Be careful what you hope for! You know what the're like on here.

Click to expand...

Is this another opportunity for Birchy and Scouser?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Come on people. First groups must be in by now. How are the scores going flatcappers.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Come on people. First groups must be in by now. How are the scores going flatcappers.
		
Click to expand...

You'd think Birchy could've arranged a hole by hole update on the bbc website.

Boy couldn't arrange a bevy in a brewery.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You'd think Birchy could've arranged a hole by hole update on the bbc website.

Boy couldn't arrange a bevy in a brewery..... 

Click to expand...

 Well over 4 hours now!! They must have put Scouse out in the first group. I needs to know if Coolio beat 30 points after 18 this morning.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 7, 2013)

I managed to nip up there for a quick drink. They are probably still at it. It went to the 18th green and Gary beat Graham by a point in the end.....


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2013)

I am bottler of the week, played to the wrong green playing the first and it basically went downhill from there, a sad 23 points for me Gary and Graham both played some great golf though.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well over 4 hours now!! They must have put Scouse out in the first group. I needs to know if Coolio beat 30 points after 18 this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Get your wallet out you silly silly boy :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Get your wallet out you silly silly boy :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

More points today than Scousers had in his lifetime Birchy? :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			More points today than Scousers had in his lifetime Birchy? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

*machine gun smiley*


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			*machine gun smiley*
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a yes 

How was Daves sausage?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

Finals standings

Garyinderry
GJbike
Birchy
Junior
Podgster
LouiseA
Qwerty


Full leaderboard on the blog now.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

Tiny 


And no


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll take that as a yes 

How was Daves sausage?
		
Click to expand...

Never in doubt mate :whoo:

Very tasty :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Never in doubt mate :whoo:

Very tasty :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good work!

Congrats Gary, in the country 5 minutes and taking the cash, can't trust these Irish I tell you! :cheers:

Well done again to all concerned in organising and running the OOM, long may it continue. :clap:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations again Gary:thup:
It all went down to the last green and Graham was unlucky after also having a good round. There should be some good photos coming through shortly. 
LBs homemade trophy was superb and I think Gary I now celebrating his win in an oversized T shirt.

Thanks again Peter and Scott. It started out as a great idea and snowballed into a great Event Superbly organised by you Both, much appreciated and enjoyed by your fellow Flatcappers. 

Thanks fellas.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2013)

what a day. I wasn't nervous until I had the driver in my hand for the first shot.  the nerves didn't settle all day. 

managed to play some good golf front 9 to get to the turn at 1 over.  like a true arsenal fan, I s**t myself back nine and it was nip and tuck between me and graham till the last putt. 

awesome day from start to finish.  

big thanks to Liverbogey  Birchy and all the captains!  you guys made the whole thing what it was.  :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Good work!

Congrats Gary, in the country 5 minutes and taking the cash, can't trust these Irish I tell you! :cheers:

:
		
Click to expand...

I had the luck of the Irish today. slightly pulled my 7i approach to the 9th, clipped the trees on the left, made its way up the green and sat down off just off the green. rolled in the putt.    typical Irish manoeuvre


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I had the luck of the Irish today. slightly pulled my 7i approach to the 9th, clipped the trees on the left, made its way up the green and sat down off just off the green. rolled in the putt.    typical Irish manoeuvre   

Click to expand...

Better to be lucky than good mate :thup: Just aswell or I'd be off 28 :whoo:

Congrats again on the win, some steady players you've beaten, aswell as Bandito Birchy which is an achievement in itself!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done Gary. The eagle eyed among you all will remember that I picked Gary as the winner some time ago....

Well done Scott. Didn't think you had it in you to break 30 today . Proved me wrong...

Well done everyone else for making it a great year.. Even though I couldn't play, I still enjoyed following it..:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for having some faith in me danny :thup:   I wasn't sure it was in there myself.  

the only shame for me was not being able to see the ones in front play.   the front 9 I enjoyed, the back 9 I endured. I was all over the place.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

I would just like to say thanks to everyone who played in this at some point, its the people who made this what it was. Been fantastic playing all the games over the season with people.

The final day was awesome and a lot of fun to play in.

Can i just say a special thanks to Peter. It was his great idea that kicked all this off and his hard work has put the framework in place for this to carry on for a long long time. The git choked me up a bit when he thanked me in front of everyone and anything that i had in mind to say just went west  I will get him back for that :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can i just say a special thanks to Peter. It was his great idea that kicked all this off and his hard work has put the framework in place for this to carry on for a long long time. The git choked me up a bit when he thanked me in front of everyone and anything that i had in mind to say just went west  I will get him back for that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great big bloody girls blouse... Man up fella.........:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Just checked the OOM scores, and the big question is, how did Podge not manage to win this years comp? All he needed was a good home course score and the title was his. All the players above him have scored to H/C on the away courses, but scored well at home. Podge mate, what happened. Just imagine the fun you could have had at Scousers expense if you'd just played to H/C at home!!!!


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			There is less than 200 yards between the yellow yardage and the red, you lot should hammer me today..
		
Click to expand...

CORRECT!  Well predicted Mystic Meg


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr Wolf, one of those things. Must have used all my golfing prowess on Thursday, but had plenty of fun along the way. Big thanks to Birchy, Pete and all the skippers who made the whole event possible. 

I'm probably like most on here and looking forward to more of the same in the not to distant future


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Mr Wolf, one of those things. Must have used all my golfing prowess on Thursday, but had plenty of fun along the way. Big thanks to Birchy, Pete and all the skippers who made the whole event possible. 

I'm probably like most on here and looking forward to more of the same in the not to distant future
		
Click to expand...

Some great scores on other courses though mate. Might install you as a bit of a dark horse favourite for the Ale Trail Trophy.. Might be worth a pound or 2...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Great big bloody girls blouse... Man up fella.........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I gave him a bottle of Brandy, for all the help he's given me - I thought he needed it to calm his nerves.

Off to the cricket tomorrow, so to bed now. I'll catch you all tomorrow, and probably do a long boring post......as normal.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done Gary you played some great golf on the front 9 thanks for you company as well louise and stev, also well done to Peter and Scott for getting GMNWOOM of the ground.
Apologies for having to leave early due to other commitments.


----------



## Junior (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks all for a great Summer, really enjoyed all the games.  Special thanks to Pete and Birchy for leading the charge and getting this off the ground. 

Well played Gary, a deserved winner and hard luck to Graham who also played superbly.  Going to the last putt was certainly a fitting finally !!!!  Here's some pics, light wasnt great and the flash was playing up a bit, but hopefully you can see the trophy clear enough !!!




































Ps. Danny, mines a pint of Laphroaig  :lol::lol:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2013)

Well done Gary, some good scores there pal,

Sorry to all the captain's for not attending any  games but work and kids have interrupted my golf quite a bit this year.

How many balls did Ian put in his pond on 12 yesterday?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done Gary, some good scores there pal,

Sorry to all the captain's for not attending any  games but work and kids have interrupted my golf quite a bit this year.

How many balls did Ian put in his pond on 12 yesterday?
		
Click to expand...


Oh Stu u knob....  A ball did go in the pond.... U clever boy


But it wasn't from my group...... 

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh Stu u knob....  A ball did go in the pond.... U clever boy


But it wasn't from my group...... 

Let the fun begin!
		
Click to expand...

Haha spill the beans numb nuts?


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 8, 2013)

Scouser said:



			But it wasn't from my group......    Let the fun begin!
		
Click to expand...

Ian, Ian, Ian, I don't believe you have decided to go there instead of leaving that poor little ball rest in peace


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 8, 2013)

Great day yesterday,on and off the course.
A fitting way for the comp to end too!
Looking forward to getting together for a few knocks over the winter and doing all this again next year.
Well done Gary and thanks to Scott and Pete for getting this off the ground - think it'll run for a while yet.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 8, 2013)

Stu

I will give a clue that this person knows the course well


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 8, 2013)

Junior said:



			Ps. Danny, mines a pint of Laphroaig  :lol::lol:
		
Click to expand...

Aye reet, Unfortunately my wallets in my back right pocket and my right elbow is playing up again, which means I can't reach it. You're gonna have to settle for a pint of water and some pocket lint from my back left pocket....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Stu

I will give a clue that this person knows the course well
		
Click to expand...

Haha it wasnt  Liverbogie  was it?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha it wasnt  Liverbogie  was it?
		
Click to expand...

Im saying nothing 


Just Bom Bom Bom Bom Bom Bom.... Watch out for topped drives little froggies


----------



## Birchy (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## garyinderry (Sep 8, 2013)

lol @ dave's expression!! :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2013)

What on earth am I doing in pic 6, Looks like I'm about to start doing a Russian Cossack dance


----------



## Scouser (Sep 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What on earth am I doing in pic 6, Looks like I'm about to start doing a Russian Cossack dance 

Click to expand...

I though you were getting a ring fitted for York


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh Stu u knob....  A ball did go in the pond.... U clever boy


But it wasn't from my group...... 

Let the fun begin!
		
Click to expand...

Hands up! It was me, Liverdoublebogey.

I'm surprised it didn't bounce back out, all the balls Scouser has put in there over the last few months.

BTW Valentino admitted that if he would have put his praccy round in at Lymm, he would have been 14 points better off........and he would have won the whole OOm by...........1 point.

#epic bad decision


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hands up! It was me, Liverdoublebogey.

I'm surprised it didn't bounce back out, all the balls Scouser has put in there over the last few months.

BTW Valentino admitted that if he would have put his praccy round in at Lymm, he would have been 14 points better off........and he would have won the whole OOm by...........1 point.

#epic bad decision
		
Click to expand...

If my mam had bollocks  she'd be me dad 

Anyway, practice rounds should be banned in next year's OOM  it's unfair.


----------



## Val (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for that Pete


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			If my mam had bollocks  she'd be me dad 

Anyway, practice rounds should be banned in next year's OOM  it's unfair.
		
Click to expand...

You can whistle if you think I'm paying the best part of a grand and then not playing my course* just because you don't like practise rounds...
* - If my course is selected of course...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Anyway, practice rounds should be banned in next year's OOM  it's unfair.
		
Click to expand...


How would you know Mr no show


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You can whistle if you think I'm paying the best part of a grand and then not playing my course* 


*like I did this year ..
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			How would you know Mr no show
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			Fixed
		
Click to expand...

Hes back :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hes back :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thank you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			If my mam had bollocks  she'd be me dad 

Anyway, practice rounds should be banned in next year's OOM  it's unfair.
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who didn't even do one round.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You can whistle if you think I'm paying the best part of a grand and then not playing my course* just because you don't like practise rounds...
* - If my course is selected of course...
		
Click to expand...

You still joining Houghwood Danny? I played in a golf day at end of July and it was playing very good. Like the Par 3s there, a lot of fun and tough.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You still joining Houghwood Danny? I played in a golf day at end of July and it was playing very good. Like the Par 3s there, a lot of fun and tough.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to mate. Waiting till Xmas though. My subs run out at the end of January. Did you like the 200 harder that is about 70 yards downhill?  Nigh on impossible to hold that green when its dry


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hes back :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who was complaining about him being gone?  The average IQ of the forum went up 20 points while he sad away!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Who was complaining about him being gone?  The average IQ of the forum went up 20 points while he sad away!!!
		
Click to expand...

For the record I never left


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Hoping to mate. Waiting till Xmas though. My subs run out at the end of January. Did you like the 200 harder that is about 70 yards downhill?  Nigh on impossible to hold that green when its dry
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its a great hole that, club selection is quite tricky 

I pulled it to left of green . Duffed it onto the green and rolled it in from about 20ft though, just about sums up my game :rofl:

That one with the pond :whoo: Would love to see the tee shots from us lot on there especially the frog man :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah its a great hole that, club selection is quite tricky 

I pulled it to left of green . Duffed it onto the green and rolled it in from about 20ft though, just about sums up my game :rofl:

That one with the pond :whoo: Would love to see the tee shots from us lot on there especially the frog man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What did you make of the course as a whole? It's a bit longer than my place and the greens are in play all year which is better. Some good long Par 4's as well as a couple of driveable ones. Clubhouse is nice too. It's just a bit further away, which is bothering me.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			What did you make of the course as a whole? It's a bit longer than my place and the greens are in play all year which is better. Some good long Par 4's as well as a couple of driveable ones. Clubhouse is nice too. It's just a bit further away, which is bothering me.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it mate, was a good test of golf. I hit a lot of different clubs into greens and the finishing 3 holes are tough but fair. Its a lot of up and down but we had buggies so didn't really feel it. Last time I played it I walked it and nearly died, however I reckon if your golf fit then its not too bad. I was even more out of shape fist time I played it :rofl:

I think it would improve the all round skills of most golfer playing there regularly.

We ate in clubhouse after and that was nice too.

How far away is it?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Its only 10 minutes on a good day, but my current course is only a minute away. I think I'm just being soft about it really.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Its only 10 minutes on a good day, but my current course is only a minute away. I think I'm just being soft about it really.
		
Click to expand...

10 mins is nothing! Its only because your comparing it to the convenience of your current course.

As long as the new place has got all you want in place then you will love it I reckon.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy lar


What colour are your other pants


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy lar


What colour are your other pants
		
Click to expand...

Ive got purple, Green & blue up to now.

I might have to get some more for York :rofl:

Purple were crap in the morning at Davyulme although green did a good job in the afternoon at Lee park.

Might have special pair just for you for Fulford Friday


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm looking at getting some to match my cap... But wouldn't wanna clash with u... Have you got the light blue ones?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I'm looking at getting some to match my cap... But wouldn't wanna clash with u... Have you got the light blue ones?
		
Click to expand...

No mate 

Cant believe the levels we have sunk to. Trying to avoid colour clashes :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I'm looking at getting some to match my cap... But wouldn't wanna clash with u... Have you got the light blue ones?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, don't get the green ones. We may lose you in the long rough. Also the blue ones, we'd struggle to see you when you're dropping at the side of another water hazard. Try pink to go with that shiny head of yours (fnar fnar)...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No mate 

Cant believe the levels we have sunk to. Trying to avoid colour clashes :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mate..... Be prepared to receive an early morning txt asking what your outfit is on each morning


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Mate..... Be prepared to receive an early morning txt asking what your outfit is on each morning
		
Click to expand...

Text? Won't you be spooning each other anyway?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Danny as per my avatar I only have 3 colours to choose from... And I wouldn't want to look a Knob.... Would I


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Text? Won't you be spooning each other anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Only if I am big spoon


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Only if I am big spoon
		
Click to expand...

I e always thought of you as a big spoon mate.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I e always thought of you as a big spoon mate.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how few people love me on here..... But yet I become the topic of many a conversation (and I hate the limelight) 

People may start to think I am popular :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's amazing how few people love me on here..... But yet I become the topic of many a conversation (and I hate the limelight) 

People may start to think I am popular :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Slow play, lack of etiquette and poor dress codes are also discussed quite often as well. Are you seeing the connection Big Spoon?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Slow play, lack of etiquette and poor dress codes are also discussed quite often as well. Are you seeing the connection Big Spoon?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are popular  subjects of which all 3 apply to u


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yes they are popular  subjects of which all 3 apply to u
		
Click to expand...

I'm not slow!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not slow!!
		
Click to expand...

In the head you are


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			In the head you are
		
Click to expand...

Granted. 
Fancy a rematch on the Saturday?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Granted. 
Fancy a rematch on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Have you already conceded for the Friday


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Granted. 
Fancy a rematch on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

You must provide a Dr's note declaring your fitness to play 

And how will you handle the pressure.... You couldn't last time and there will be a bigger audience at this event


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Have you already conceded for the Friday 

Click to expand...

I'm not playing him on Friday, you are.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You must provide a Dr's note declaring your fitness to play 

And how will you handle the pressure.... You couldn't last time and there will be a bigger audience at this event
		
Click to expand...

I'll handle the pressure fine. It's the Ale Trail that'll be the problem!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 9, 2013)

Hold on a sec.
This "special" pair of keks Birchy has for Scouser seems to have been overlooked.
They're bloody bottomless aren't they, you pair of beasts.
Glad I'm missing this (not really), someone is going to have to act as counsellor at some point :lol:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not playing him on Friday, you are.....
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was gonna be me you Birchy podge if he was playing...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I thought it was gonna be me you Birchy podge if he was playing...
		
Click to expand...

I think he means its only me and you going head to head.

FWIW I plan on smashing all 3 of you :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hold on a sec.
This "special" pair of keks Birchy has for Scouser seems to have been overlooked.
They're bloody bottomless aren't they, you pair of beasts.
Glad I'm missing this (not really), someone is going to have to act as counsellor at some point :lol:
		
Click to expand...

If overlooked is the same as ignored then yes it was


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I thought it was gonna be me you Birchy podge if he was playing...
		
Click to expand...

Is Podge playing on the Friday? I thought he was just travelling over for the Saturday/Sunday rounds? If i'm right then it'll just be the 3 of us with me acting as the ref....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Is Podge playing on the Friday? I thought he was just travelling over for the Saturday/Sunday rounds? If i'm right then it'll just be the 3 of us with me acting as the ref....
		
Click to expand...

Have u seen the audie   advert.... With the boxers.....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Is Podge playing on the Friday? I thought he was just travelling over for the Saturday/Sunday rounds? If i'm right then it'll just be the 3 of us with me acting as the ref....
		
Click to expand...

There wont be much need a for a ref. Have you ever seen a steamroller crush a turtle? 

Have you seen the tee shots at Fulford :whoo: Could be a few holes conceded on the tee boxes :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Have u seen the audie   advert.... With the boxers.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, cos the first thing I think about when I see you and Coolio is heavyweight boxing....



Birchy said:



			There wont be much need a for a ref. Have you ever seen a steamroller crush a turtle? 

Have you seen the tee shots at Fulford :whoo: Could be a few holes conceded on the tee boxes :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

At least I'll be able to concentrate on watching the big match when I've lost a ball on every tee shot...

Oh, and strangely enough, I've never seen a steam roller crush a Turtle... You need to stop surfing Youtube at work mate...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			There wont be much need a for a ref. Have you ever seen a steamroller crush a turtle? 

Click to expand...

No have you you sick boy


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, cos the first thing I think about when I see you and Coolio is heavyweight boxing....


:
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about "power from an unexpected source"


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I was talking about "power from an unexpected source"
		
Click to expand...

The key word is "unexpected" not "ridiculously unlikely".....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The key word is "unexpected" not "ridiculously unlikely".....

Click to expand...

Look numb nuts watch the advert 
...... It's y u wanna be the ref


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Look numb nuts watch the advert 
...... It's y u wanna be the ref
		
Click to expand...

I don't wanna be the ref. Im lumbered with it because no one else wants to play with you. You should see the E Mithers I've had begging not to be put out with you on any of the days...

Oh, and for the love of God stop concentrating on my nuts... If you mention Teabagging in the next post Im switching Hotels..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2013)

So, moving away from everyone's sexual problems/fantasies/repressed urges, what is the latest update for who is going etc.

What are the comp details/prizes. How many lakes at the courses, for me to top a drive into? Bom,bom,bom Byeeeat!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I don't wanna be the ref. Im lumbered with it because no one else wants to play with you. You should see the E Mithers I've had begging not to be put out with you on any of the days...

Oh, and for the love of God stop concentrating on my nuts... If you mention Teabagging in the next post Im switching Hotels..
		
Click to expand...

Tetlee  typhoo or pg?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like 6 on Friday, 10 on Saturday and 9 on Sunday mate. For the Friday round I was just gonna let the 6 play for drinks in each 3 ball. Me Scott and Scouse in the 2nd group, with you Dave and Andy out first. You should be in the clubhouse about an hour before us hackers.. Remind me to give you a tenner to get us a round in.

Gonna sort out the details for the Saturday and Sunday rounds on Friday/Saturday night. Might do a world cup style draw with players put into groups by H/C, then drawn out. Should mean that we get a fair spread in each grouping.

I'm looking at picking up a Trophy this week and having it engraved "York Ale Trail Trophy 2013". Best 2 out of 3 rounds wins the prize along with some cash collected on the Friday/Saturday.

With regards to the courses, check em yerself you lazy git...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Tetlee  typhoo or pg?
		
Click to expand...

As you have a passing resemblance to a chimp, I'd say PG tops(sic).


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Btw danny boy... You owe me lunch big man


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Btw danny boy... You owe me lunch big man
		
Click to expand...

Not forgotten mate :thup:. Either at Fulford or in York...

You know, people reading this thread might suspect we don't get on... Strange..


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			As you have a passing resemblance to a chimp, I'd say PG tops(sic).
		
Click to expand...

LOL, simple yet funny...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not forgotten mate :thup:. Either at Fulford or in York...

You know, people reading this thread might suspect we don't get on... Strange..
		
Click to expand...

We don't get on.... I despise you


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			simple yet funny...
		
Click to expand...

Sums up Pete


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			We don't get on.... I despise you
		
Click to expand...

:blah::blah::blah:

Thats cos you just don't understand me mate... Inside of this grumpy, arrogant exterior is an even more grumpy arrogant interior.. Don't reveal it mate, don't make me angry. You won't like me when I'm angry..... I'm gonna have to get a pair of Coolio's troosers to make that image work..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Alright David calm down


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Alright David calm down
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well done. Got the TV series name right.... 

You do realize that as the only Non-Drinker, you're going to be considered the "responsible one". Gawd help us all..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ah, well done. Got the TV series name right.... 

You do realize that as the only Non-Drinker, you're going to be considered the "responsible one". Gawd help us all..

Click to expand...

Apparently  I used to work with the auntie of the actual hulk


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Apparently  I used to work with the auntie of the actual hulk
		
Click to expand...

That's nothing, your playing golf with Coolio a week on Friday


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's nothing, your playing golf with Coolio a week on Friday 

Click to expand...

Cool can u sing gangsters paradise


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Cool can u sing gangsters paradise
		
Click to expand...


No, but he can dance to YMCA and hum along to Go West.....


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy to announce we've got Region 3 onboard for the Sunday at Moortown :thup: 
I'll update the attendees on the York thread later.  11 currently for Moortown.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Happy to announce we've got Region 3 onboard for the Sunday at Moortown :thup: 
I'll update the attendees on the York thread later.  11 currently for Moortown.
		
Click to expand...

Great news mate. Would be good to have another forum regular join the gang for a game. You have warned him that some of us might be a bit hungover haven't you?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Great news mate. Would be good to have another forum regular join the gang for a game. You have warned him that some of us might be a bit hungover haven't you?
		
Click to expand...

More importantly I think I need to warn him about Birchys Pants 

Check your emails Danny:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			More importantly I think I need to warn him about Birchys Pants 

Check your emails Danny:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done and replied mate...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Done and replied mate...

Click to expand...

When you doing the draw anyway Danny boy? We need plenty time to start the mind games etc.

Oh I forgot nobody does that do they? Its against the ethics of golf :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			When you doing the draw anyway Danny boy? We need plenty time to start the mind games etc.

Oh I forgot nobody does that do they? Its against the ethics of golf :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Looks like 6 on Friday, 10 on Saturday and 9 on Sunday mate. For the Friday round I was just gonna let the 6 play for drinks in each 3 ball. Me Scott and Scouse in the 2nd group, with you Dave and Andy out first. You should be in the clubhouse about an hour before us hackers.. Remind me to give you a tenner to get us a round in.

Gonna sort out the details for the Saturday and Sunday rounds on Friday/Saturday night. Might do a world cup style draw with players put into groups by H/C, then drawn out. Should mean that we get a fair spread in each grouping.

I'm looking at picking up a Trophy this week and having it engraved "York Ale Trail Trophy 2013". Best 2 out of 3 rounds wins the prize along with some cash collected on the Friday/Saturday.

With regards to the courses, check em yerself you lazy git...
		
Click to expand...

Always helps if you read the posts mate. You know, when you want information like....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Always helps if you read the posts mate. You know, when you want information like....

Click to expand...

I did read that but thought id mither anyway :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I did read that but thought id mither anyway :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And why not. Its what Scouse has been doing all bleedin mornin..... Ive replied to your thread on the dark side as well mate..


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Done and replied mate...

Click to expand...

Nothing has come through yet mate.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Nothing has come through yet mate.
		
Click to expand...

Sent it again mate just now. Have you checked the spam filter? Most on here have my e mails going straight in there anyway.


----------



## Val (Sep 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			And why not. Its what Scouse has been doing all bleedin mornin..... Ive replied to your thread on the dark side as well mate..
		
Click to expand...

Dark side, what do you mean, im Mr Brightside


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Dark side, what do you mean, im Mr Brightside 

Click to expand...

As martin serenades Scott 

It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this?
It was only a kiss
It was only a kiss


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As martin serenades Scott 

It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this?
It was only a kiss
It was only a kiss
		
Click to expand...

Puddled :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Puddled :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Errr? U wet yourself?


----------

